# Pics of my recent soaping endeavors



## sosocal (Feb 17, 2012)

Constructive feedback is welcomed!

The bottom layer of this one is a rebatch. I put a line of cocoa and some fresh white CP on the top. 





This one is my first try at a funnel pour. It went quite well and it is a nice bar to use.




This is a delightful soap containing crushed walnut shells. It is messy but it feels amazing!




Strawberries & Cream




Mosaic - made using leftovers as embeds / on top with the base being overflow of the unscented white portion of the strawberries batch


----------



## Kadryann (Feb 17, 2012)

They are so lovely 
The first one makes me hungry for some reason LOL


----------



## nurse_75 (Feb 17, 2012)

I love love love the funnel pour. it is next on my list of techniques to try.

The strawberries and cream looks delicious. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 17, 2012)

Your soaps look gorgeous!  Your funnel pour looks amazing!


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't decide which one I like best.  Love the funnel pour and the mosaic.  Very creative.


----------



## Genny (Feb 17, 2012)

Gorgeous funnel pour.  Your lines are so clean


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 17, 2012)

They all look fabulous!!


----------



## judymoody (Feb 17, 2012)

FABULOUS!!!! I love them all.

What a great idea for rebatching, I'll have to remember that.  I don't much care for the lumpy tops but when layered with fresh CP it looks really cool.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2012)

Very well done. All of them!

I love your "mosaic" soap!  What a great idea!


----------



## JaimeC (Feb 17, 2012)

Love love LOVE the mosaic. I do glass mosaics every spring for each of my kids for my garden. I am soooo soaplifting this idea!!! All are so beautiful, but the funnel and mosaic are my total favorites!

Jaime


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 17, 2012)

I like 'em all, but I really like the funnel pour! Such pretty colors you used.


----------



## semplice (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely love them all!


----------



## sosocal (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, kind people


----------



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2012)

That is one of the prettiest funnel swirls I have seen!  Great job!  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my, I wish I could make such lovely soaps!  The mosaic is very interesting and looks time consuming, nice job.  The funnel swirl is awesome.  You need no constructive criticism, but you do need to come to my house to assist me.


----------



## sosocal (Feb 17, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Oh my, I wish I could make such lovely soaps!  The mosaic is very interesting and looks time consuming, nice job.  The funnel swirl is awesome.  You need no constructive criticism, but you do need to come to my house to assist me.


You are very kind! The mosaic was time consuming. And finicky. Need bare hands for dexterity but you get mighty close to raw soap! I had no idea the funnel swirl would be so popular! I am down to my last 2 bars of that one so I might do another.


----------



## coral (Feb 18, 2012)

Creative soap well done.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful soaps, so well done!!
I also love the funnel and the mosaic, but
the strawberry soap looks luscious, too   I feel like I can smell it from here.


----------



## aroma (Feb 18, 2012)

Your soaps are lovely!


----------



## llineb (Feb 18, 2012)

Love those and the pics are great too!


----------



## mommyray (Feb 21, 2012)

*Oh, my*

The strawberries and cream batch looks divine. Are you selling this online by chance? Dang! That is one fine soap!


----------



## sosocal (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Oh, my*



			
				mommyray said:
			
		

> The strawberries and cream batch looks divine. Are you selling this online by chance? Dang! That is one fine soap!


 I am afraid I do not, Mommyray! I would be more than happy to send you an off cut if you care to pay for shipping


----------



## Bama (Feb 22, 2012)

They are all very pretty and my fav is the strawberry. Did you do that in a slab mold?


----------



## mommyray (Feb 22, 2012)

*How would I do that?*

How would I pay for shipping? That sounds really great. Would love to try it!!


----------



## sosocal (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: How would I do that?*



			
				mommyray said:
			
		

> How would I pay for shipping? That sounds really great. Would love to try it!!


 Sure! PM me your shipping address. I just found out I got a job and I start tomorrow! So I will pay for shipping (now that I will have an income - yay me!)


----------



## Scentapy (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow.  I love all those soaps but am especially drawn to the funnel pour, the mosaic & the strawberry.  
I hope someday I too can produce such magnificant works of art!  Noone can appreciate your work as much as a fellow soaper!  I can only dream of the talent you have displayed here.  Thank you for the inspiration 

I am currently trying to master the spoon swirl but I am now inspired to try the funnel swir!


----------



## Evie (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow - these are all sooo beautiful!  I have to admit that my husband helps me with the swirling.  I pick the colors (he's colorblind and cannot be trusted!), tell him exactly what I want it to look, and he works his magic.  I definitely want to try using the funnel - I just brought one and I'm gonna do some experimenting very soon.

~Evie


----------



## sosocal (Feb 24, 2012)

I am truly humbled by the kind words of the contributors to this thread. Thank you!


----------



## brewsie (Feb 25, 2012)

um WOW~ These are awesome! I am nooott worrrthhhy

I really like the look of that walnut soap. What kind of swirl did you use for that? I love it.

Also being a soap-sniffer, I must know, what is that first one with the cocoa line scented like? It's just so perfect...


----------



## sosocal (Feb 25, 2012)

brewsie said:
			
		

> um WOW~ These are awesome! I am nooott worrrthhhy
> 
> I really like the look of that walnut soap. What kind of swirl did you use for that? I love it.
> 
> Also being a soap-sniffer, I must know, what is that first one with the cocoa line scented like? It's just so perfect...


Thank you for your kind words! With the walnut swirl, I just used an itp swirl. I never have much luck with that though. I prefer the look of defined lines in a swirl but I do like the walnut one.  

The first soap I used a combination of BB's Gardenia FO and Crafter's Choice's Cashmere Woods FO. Gardenia soaps horribly so I took the opportunity to add it to the bottom (Rebatch) half.


----------



## sosocal (Feb 25, 2012)

And for those that mentioned the clean lines in my funnel swirl, for those I used TKB's neon liquid green and neon liquid blue (and TD for the white portion).


----------

